
Using Ruby in 2019 - jmcharnes
https://jasoncharnes.com/using-ruby-in-2019/
======
sephoric
Ruby was one of many languages to spike in popularity due to being a novel way
to approach programming, and everyone I know has moved on from it. But I find
it very valuable for one-off scripts that are too complex to write in Bash. I
actually used Ruby to compile my app's documentation from sources into a JSON
file, and it was easy to update the Ruby code every time I added more features
or needed to change how the documentation was generated. It let me write it in
a mostly functional way without being too confusing, and it was already
installed on my system. But for web apps, no way am I choosing Ruby. I've
moved on to Node.js from Ruby years ago, and haven't looked back. Modern
JavaScript is much more "clean" than Ruby to me.

~~~
claudiug
Modern JavaScript is much more "clean" than Ruby to me. Can you gimme some
example. I found the exactly oposite :))

~~~
stanislavb
I'd second that statement. I'm writing both, and modern JS is much better than
what it was before but nowhere close to dev productivity compared to Ruby.

------
claudiug
my concern with ruby. is difficult to see the next feature or what the core
devs are planning. You have to allways follow: [https://bugs.ruby-
lang.org](https://bugs.ruby-lang.org), there is no clear process.

Also, I would like to see the new language changes use more in ruby.

Is a shame that ruby has features that other languages use as super crazy
amazing, magical way of doing stuff.

Also, I would like to see it faster, I would like fibers to become more
visible to ruby community.

Is a shame that ruby is not in the ML/AI/NLP as other languages. I see people
complain about ruby, and how python is the golden boy of languages, but I
totally dont like stuff like `__wow__`, `method(self, stuff):`,
`@amazing_annotation`, `:= stuff` here, `[for x in y if]`, no so much
functional stuff, class with uppercase and other with lowercase. sorry for my
rant :)

